# NeonFurStudios



## Hanouk (Feb 28, 2012)

Because my last thread got closed, i created a new one to show you my last works. (http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/103812-Hanouk-s-fursuits?highlight=hanouk) (I try my best to do everything right)

I would appreciate any suggestions about my work.
*http://www.furaffinity.net/user/neonfurstudios*













i hope you like the new 2 wolves ^^.


----------



## She-King (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the top one the best. He has a cute-looking face.  I like the design you've put on his arms. Almost like that backside of a skunk, lol. I like the large nose on the blue one. It's rather playful and cartoony.


----------



## Hanouk (Feb 28, 2012)

She-King said:


> I like the top one the best. He has a cute-looking face.  I like the design you've put on his arms. Almost like that backside of a skunk, lol. I like the large nose on the blue one. It's rather playful and cartoony.



hehe :3, the blue one  is a *semy real toon* ^^


----------



## She-King (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, you have achieved the semi-cartoony. 8) Do you draw concept art for all of your suits? I'm a first timer, but I haven't  got the money to start yet so all I have done is just sketch like crazy. It gets tiresome and you go nuts wanting to just DO something, lol.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2012)

Is the intent of this to advertise or for constructive criticism? Do you have questions? Simply opening up a thread to go "Here look at my stuff" with no further input is akin to advertising and it belongs in the black market and not here.


----------



## Hanouk (Feb 29, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> Is the intent of this to advertise or for constructive criticism? Do you have questions? Simply opening up a thread to go "Here look at my stuff" with no further input is akin to advertising and it belongs in the black market and not here.



Oh damn im sorry, i forgot to say wat i want.
I would appreciate any suggestions about my work.
 I Hope i can get some ideas for improvement.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 29, 2012)

Hanouk said:


> Oh damn im sorry, i forgot to say wat i want.
> I would appreciate any suggestions about my work.
> I Hope i can get some ideas for improvement.



Well my only suggestion for now is that on the first picture that tail looks too much like a banana. If that is supposed to be a husky tail, or some sort of dog, try building in more of a curve into your design. Otherwise the tail has little to no shape. If you want input close up pictures that zoom in on different features of the head, etc are much more useful. Otherwise we are seeing at a distance and we can't see that much. Retake your examples when you get a chance, zoom in, and then we can give better input if there is any needed to be given.


----------

